# Besoin d'un programmeur URGENT (qui sera récompensé)



## FioSwag (30 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous!
Je recherche quelqu'un capable de créer un programme/script qui tourne en tâche de fond qui manipulerait SMFFanControl (ou un truc de ce genre là) afin de contrôler la vitesse du ventilateur de mon CPU. Il tourne constamment à 3000-4000 t.min... Le bruit est infernal.

En effet j'ai eu quelques problèmes avec, voir ce lien :rose:

Merci à ceux qui vont essayer de m'aider, je propose 50 via PayPal à celui qui arrive à résoudre mon problème


----------

